# Japy Closeups



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a series of photos of my new watch. Hope you like them. As usual any comments - negative or positive- are appreciated and if you have any questions I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another - note that the number 30 doesn't line up with the 30 minute marker on the dial







- however this is a relatively minor point and it's the only fault I can find with the watch. This shot shows the shape of the crown guard pretty well


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The final shot for now









This one shows the angled serrations on the bezel quite well, the crown guard again and the drilled through lugs. The bezel rotates unidirectionally with 60 positive clicks. Using the crown is hard to explain in words but quite easy to actually use. I haven't got time right now but I'll try & explain how it works later on - what you need to know is that when the red band is showing (see second picture) the crown is locked and it's safe to dive with the watch


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Cracking pictures Paul, the serated bezel looks terrific - pity about the line up of the 30, have you mentioned this to Japy?

What I would like to know is how the case comes out of the holder, is it a button you press, do you need a special tool?

A most unique watch Paul, well done.

Derek


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

It's a clever piece. I took delivery of it as Paul was at work, so got to see it when he opened it. No I didn't open it...............

I'll leave it to Paul to explain how the case comes out. I saw it being done but he made it look very easy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The movement module is easy to remove from the outer case - unscrew the crown (so the red indicator is no longer visible), push from the front and the movement module pops out. There are 4 sprung loaded ball bearings (made out of titanium apparently) sunk into the outer case and 4 corresponding recesses in the sides of the movement module so it's held securely in the outer case; the crown locks the movement module into the outer case when it's rescrewed (so the red indicator is visible).

I haven't reported the fact that the 30 on the bezel doesn't line up exactly because I'm really not that bothered about it (though it'd bug the hell out of me if the 60 minute triangle didn't line up at 12!) and also because they'd probably want it back to rectify it. Now that it's finally arrived I want to keep hold of it


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I agree that would be annoying. However I agree with your decision given the hassle you had to get the damn thing


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its a belting watch Paulus...









The only thing I would say about the '30' min marker is it may affect the value IF you ever wanted/needed to sell....I know its a keeper at the moment but you never know


----------

